# Who Has a Good Eggnog Recipe?



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I thought I asked this question last year, but after searching the forum I can't find it.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I made one the other day that I was pleased with. I took a quart of milk, 4 egg yolks, 5 tbsp of sugar, a tsp of vanilla and a pinch of salt, and blended it together. I sprinkled nutmeg to taste over the top of each cup and served.


----------



## texgran (Mar 29, 2009)

1 qt milk 
3 eggs
1 cup sugar
pinch salt
beat eggs well, add sugar and milk
strain through seive into heavy bottom pot or double boiler pan
cook on stove, stirring until it coats back of spoon
can add 1 tblspoon vanilla
pour through seive again into refrigerator container
chill well
add spirits if desred before serving 
top with fresh grated nutmeg
Easy to double ALSO WORKS AS FROZEN CUSTARD


----------



## Polopony (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. I was looking for a good one too!


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrinThank you! Been waiting to find a good recipe.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's the recipe for what we have been drinking this season:

Three eggs (straight from the henhouse)
3 cups goat milk 
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 tablespoon nutmeg

Put all ingredients in a blender mix on low speed until thoroughly blended. For those that like a spirit we use brandy.


----------

